# My Birthday song build



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

1 Layer at a time on my RC50 looper.... rythm, backups , drums , then lead.... I think its cool....:brew2:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*nice*

nice jam Q


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks bud... I'm having a stellar day... 53 and still kikkin.....


----------

